# Pdi Checklist



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

There was a great unoffical/official PDI checklist I saw on this site (ND Jollyman?)(CamperAndy?)
I remember seeing but can't seem to find it when I do a search.

Anybody know where it is?

Thanks,
ED


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ed,

Check under the FAQ. Direct link is also http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html

This checklist is extremely helpful.

Good luck!

Paul


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank You!
Thats the one!

Ed

Thanks to NDJollyman! for providing it too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> Thank You!
> Thats the one!
> 
> Ed
> ...


Isn't he a great guy....and he sings for his super every night.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"I will play for Gumbo."

Maybe I should update that PDI?
Anyone have anything to add?


----------

